# Mental Stimulation Exercises



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

I hope this was an ideal place to start this thread, I was wondering if any of you could post some tips or suggested exercises that will allow a GSD to work his brain muscle when I am gone at work during the day.

With my current work schedule I get an opportunity to go over some basic OB with him about 3 times a week but I worry about the time when I am away from home. One thing I do is load up three kongs for him to play with. I was also considering leaving a milk jug with some biscuits in it but I worry about him eating the plastic. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

There was at one time a kong dispenser, it tossed out a kong every X hours.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerThere was at one time a kong dispenser, it tossed out a kong every X hours.


Kong Time: http://www.kongtime.com/


----------



## TheGermanShedder (Nov 11, 2005)

Have you tried hiding the kongs around the house? Any place a kong can be sniffed out but requires work for him to retrieve it, is a good place. Until he gets the idea of searching and then working to get them, I suggest starting with places that are easier to get to. If he isn't eating his breakfast in the kongs, doing so will encourage him to search for the kongs longer than he would otherwise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The kongs are WAY too easy for my dogs now. Instead I use the Purple Squirrel Dudes (click here) .









Same hard rubber as the kong but the hole isn't just an open hole, there are rubber barrier to make it a bit harder. I have found I can put more than 1/2 cup of their kibble in the large ones and they take WAY longer to get their meal out and enjoy it!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Those are awesome!! Going to click link and see if they are available up here............


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Jenn,

The purple squirrel dudes are intersting. One question, do they have a small safety hole at the top, like Kongs, to provide airflow and prevent asphyxiation should the toy get stuck in the mouth or throat? Can't tell in the pics if there's a hole on top or not.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I just hide the treats around the house. </span>


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I leave the tv on, but no animal planet







Most of the time it's just the satellite radio. They don't like commercials.


----------

